# Resident Evil 3 Seamless HD Mod for Dolphin Emulator



## Alexander1970 (Jul 16, 2019)

Hello.

For the waiting of _*Resident Evil 3 remake*_,i have tried this Seamless HD Project Mod:

https://www.reshdp.com/re3/#frequently-asked-questions

It also uses an modified Version from "Dolphin" (included in the Downloads).

STANDARD:


   

MOD:


----------

